# yak-king social. yes or no?



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Well boys it is crunch time.
Should we go on regardless or shall we put it back for 1 week?
I am in your hands.
Please let me know your thoughts so that I can make or breal the necessary arrangements.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## MattsAdventure (Nov 24, 2007)

If its raining its all good, all about what the swell is doing... but thats just me

anyone else??


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Rod in view of the current weather and the predictions of rain for sunday , i would put it back a week , we dont want to have a no show due to weather


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Sorry boys

I have reluctantly made the decision to postpone the social until the following Sunday (17th)
I hope evrybody understands and can still make the following SundayCheers

Wigg

PS. For those of you who had to build up browney points like me just do what everybody else does when explaing to their SWBOAT blame Wigg.
It is OK I am used to it :lol:


----------

